#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  26.11.04 Дзогчен Дза Патрул Ринпоче дарует буддийское учение в Москве

## ullu

26 ноября 
Дзогчен Дза Патрул Ринпоче дарует буддийское 
Учение в Москве, где так же планируется презентация 
долгожданной книги "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" 
Первого Патрула Ринпоче (изд-во "Уддияна").

Лекция состоится в д/к "Автомобилист" в 18:45
по адресу: ул.Новорязанская, д.26 
рядом со станцией метро "Комсомольская"
вход свободный

(информация из рассылки)

----------


## Lala

Скажите, пожалуйста, кто был принимающей стороной - организатором приезда Досточтимого Патрула Ринпоче?

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## babochka

Основатели сайта www.patrulrinpoche.ru, там есть контактые адреса.
Кстати ретрит сейчас продолжается и до субботы включительно можно приехать в пансионат Металлург на учение.
Расписание сессий:
8.00 - нендро (Прибежище, Бодхичитта)
11.00 - сессия с Патрулом Ринпоче
14.30 - начитывание мантр долгой жизни Патрула Ринпоче
16.00 - сессия с Патрулом Ринпоче
21.00 - нендро (Дордже Семпа)

----------

